# Starting Ogre's



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

I've started putting together an ogre force and have quickly gotten over 1000pts. I will probably using them against some competative players so would like advise as to some of the options and there usefulness.

So firstly unit size: i've decided to probably gor for small units, prob only 3 large of ogre's. Is this a good idea, i'm thinking i'd rather have 2x3 than 1x6 and the bonus str to the bull charge isn't as useful as having +9 attacks for having a second unit get in.

Bulls weapon options. Which ones are worth while? or should you just stick to ogre club? i'll probably have only 1 unit and more ironguts

Unit upgrades? I've kinda decided that the champ option isn't really worth it. are std and bellower options worth it in 3 man units? i'm thinking yes as the bellower lets me flee if i need to and get +1 ld next turn.

Nobbla's? at first i will probably avoid them in favour of ogres, but the possibility of combining for the rank bonus seems like it could be a winner. Bicker puts me off somewhat though.

Anything else regarding using ogres competatively feel free to throw it in there.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

my friend plays orge and he usually takes 2 units of 6 bulls 1 unit of 4 ironguts a brusier and a hunter with 2 doggy things.

this army is pretty basic but works quite well.

standard and bellower are usfull in 3 man units your right about the champion.

weapons, he goes for hand weapon and iron fists because ironfists can be used as an additional hand weapon or a shiled which is usefull against missile weapons.

gnoblas are useless unless you want trappers which can be fun to use.

yetis are amazing magical attacks and movement 7 always good. leadbelchers are good too aslong as you don't role too many misfires.


----------



## Packing Steel (Jun 5, 2007)

whose that big fat geezer dragging the cauldron is he any good? he should be - he looks sick


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

Packing Steel said:


> whose that big fat geezer dragging the cauldron is he any good? he should be - he looks sick


hes called skrag the slaughterer hes an orge equivilent of a specail character wizard and yes he is good.

He has a coaldren on his back because he accidentily cooked one of his tyrants faveorite gnoblas he attacched the coaldren to his back, cut off his and exciled him. Skrag later formed his own army attacked and killed the tyrant and ate him.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

And he's basically the daddy  
Methinks he'll be featuring in my 2000pt + versions of the army quite a bit


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

jigplums said:


> And he's basically the daddy
> Methinks he'll be featuring in my 2000pt + versions of the army quite a bit


what about greasous goldtooth some of his special rules are great


----------

